# its time!



## shroomin1234 (Mar 11, 2013)

things are finally starting to take off... although i have not found any shrooms they will soon be here. the weather is finally warming up, plants are budding, frogs are chirpin everything is going good! i have been out a couple of times but not expecting to find anything. i feel that within the next couple of weeks we will start seeing things. any found in ohio yet?


----------



## pickminbunches (Apr 9, 2013)

Just saw a find in Shawnee St forest, there was a find in Paris OH and in Hocking county


----------



## tpedersen (Apr 9, 2013)

I haven't seen any in Tuscarawas county yet.... but still looking...


----------



## goldpanninjerm (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm here in tusc to strasburg is where I have went out so far no finds yet for me


----------



## cm shrooms (Oct 17, 2012)

Went out for a walk here in Greene Co. Little more green in the woods. No finds of fungus! Didn't find any May Apples. Is dry here in Greene Co. and Need A Lot More Good Soaking Rains! Pray Everyone else is getting some rains! Can send some of the Rains to to Greene Co.! lol. Sure Need Good Ground Soaking Rains Bad! For now, just watching the board and Finds. Is kinda hard to keep up with all the New Topics, Such as Where finding them, what kind they are, Pictures and Location, would help a lot to a lot of folks, if we All could agree on a Name, and Post Under that Topic and would be in Order, so won't be jumping around from topic to topic to find out what is going on in Ohio. Any Suggestions?! Just a Thought. 
@All Pray you are finding some in your areas! Good Luck On Your Hunts! Stay Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## tooldude22 (Apr 10, 2013)

Getting ready to go out to Tar Hollow State Forest just to scout. I will post later today and let everyone know how it is looking! Wish us all luck.


----------



## cbus82 (Apr 10, 2013)

tooldude22

Looking forward to how Tar Hollow looks. I've never been there before and I am planning on heading down there sometime next week or next weekend. Any tips you can give me about the park?


----------



## shroomfever (Apr 7, 2013)

Im definately going to hit up Tar Hollow this year...been focusing on Scioto Trails the past couple years, but it seems people find the nice yellow and whites at Tar Hollow.


----------



## cbus82 (Apr 10, 2013)

Central Ohio it getting a small amount of rain right now. Lets hope for a lot more of that tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## shroomer420 (Apr 10, 2013)

I want to hit up tar hollow too. i have yet to go to the park so if anyone has any good info on general trails to walk for mushrooms please let me know. im not asking for peoples specific spots i would just like to know where are good starting locations to begin my foray.


----------



## tooldude22 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry guys hadn't had a chance to post about scouting today so here goes. I went out about three hours today at tar hollow and a crossed from there about 1 mile and a half north. It was moist there but the ferns are still flat and still a little chilly at night down through the hollers. NO LUCK though almost got some rain this evening from up north but nothing as of yet. Checked a few honey holes that even produced last year and if you had my luck last year there wasn't many coming up. Thank god we had some good laying snow this winter opposite of last year so maybe we will see them in the next week or so. Saturday and Sunday going to be low 30 s at night hopefully that wont deture any progress. We have a nice storm coming through tomorrow from around 9 am till 9 pm with highs of 80 and lows in the 60. Then Friday and Saturday highs in mid 50 and lows in 30 s then Sunday through Wednesday perfect temps so fingers crossed. Quiet a few low 30s at night after that though up until at least late April  . maybe we will get a lot between next Sunday and Thursday . Ive lived here my whole life and the last few years have been so unpredictable its not funny. There are a lot of people that come down this way and find a good bit just be careful up in tar hollow a few small to mid size black bear were sighted this past Deer season. There either the same two or there getting to have too many to avoid being seen by the public. So good luck and I will keep you all posted.


----------



## pickminbunches (Apr 9, 2013)

Bears, yikes! Thanks for the info. And thanks for the update on TH. Usually head there a few times during the season. Last yr sucked as it did everywhere. In Ky for a couple days hitting up new land. Don't know what we will find but we hope for a few! Pikeville, Ky to be specific. Gotta finish coffee and get out there. Good luck folks!


----------



## tpedersen (Apr 9, 2013)

nice rain last night, more today, and high of 75 expected... BLACKS SHOULD BE POPPING


----------

